# XM Family & Friends



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Is the family a friends deal still going? I have a friends who wants a Delphi radio. Anyone have the e-mail they can send me?


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

Me too, me too.  I am looking to buy one though, also 2 car kits and modulators.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Info sent to both of you via PM


----------



## nuts4scuba (Jan 11, 2003)

Scott,
Do you know if you can get more than 1 on that deal. I ordered 1 last week using friends and family and I now my wife wants one too.

Robert


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

Thanks, I got in on the deal and my radio is sitting in my car right now waitng for the auth hit to roll around the stream. Finally, good music to drive home to.


----------



## sfowler2 (Feb 26, 2003)

Is the Family and Friends program still available? If someone could send me any info I'd appreciate it.


----------



## benjaminmarle (Jun 7, 2002)

How does the plan work. Could you use their current $30 mail in rebate with that? Could I have the link too? Thanks


----------



## forecheck (Jun 13, 2002)

I hate to be a "Me Too" but I am looking for info on this too. I am only 2 months into my XM life with my current Pioneer FM mod unit in my work car which is not going anywhere, but I already have had many times where I was frustrated that I can't listen when I am driving my weekend car.

Please PM or [email protected] if you have any info. Thanks!


----------

